# Long-Distance Murray River Tips / Trolley Recommendation



## rueffy

G'day All,

I'm running a Mission Eco Bezhig 540 from one end of the Murray to the other later this year. Looking for recommendations on a trolley that is both compact and effective at moving a fully loaded kayak. The Bezhig is around 5.4m and 30kg, however with a couple of months worth of supplies on board it will be significantly heavier. It must also be compact given that space will be at a premium. A good set of wheels will really help with portage around the various Dams/Locks I will encounter.

As a side note, any experienced Murray River kayakers who have any tips I'd love to hear them. I've covered sections of the Murray in SA, however I'm not so experienced on the Vic side, which from what I understand has most of the obstacles (strainers, dams, fast current, etc). I've read the book Murray Meanders by a couple of young lads who've done this before, however the more info the better.

Cheers,
Jarrod.


----------

